# Game Thread: Round 1: Game 2: (7)Philadelphia 76ers vs. (2) Detroit Pistons 4/26



## DetBNyce

<center> @ 
*Indiana Pacers (H: 25-16 R: 19-22) vs. Detroit Pistons(H: 32-9 R: 22-19) *

*Monday May 9, 2005
7:30 PM
TV: ESPN*<center>

<center>*Probable Starters:*



*Dale Davis l Jermaine O'neal l Stephen Jackson l Stephen Jackson l Jamaal Tinsely*

*vs.*

*Ben Wallace l Rasheed Wallace l Tayshaun Prince l Richard Hamilton l Chauncey Billups*

Click on Picture to View Profile</center>








Team Roster l Team Stats 







Team Roster l Team Stats

<center>*Regular Season Series*</center>
<center>2-2</center>

Nov.19, @ Det 97-82 Pacers 
Dec. 25, @ Ind 98-93 Pistons 
Jan. 27, @ Ind 88-76 Pistons 
March 25, @ Det 94-81 Pacers

<center>:bball: Basketballboards.net NBA Playoffs forum :bball: </center>

<center>:bball: Pacers Board Game Thread: Game 1:bball:</center>


<table border="1" bordercolor="#003366" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="99%"> <tbody><tr><td align="left">*GAME*</td> <td align="right">*DAY*</td> <td align="right">*DATE*</td> <td align="right">*SITE*</td> <td align="right">*TIME*</td> <td align="right">*TV*</td> <td align="right">*W-L*</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 1</td> <td align="right">Mon.</td> <td align="right">5/9</td> <td align="right">Detroit</td> <td align="right">8 p.m.</td> <td align="right">TNT</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 2</td> <td align="right">Wed.</td> <td align="right">5/11</td> <td align="right">Detroit</td> <td align="right">8 p.m.</td> <td align="right">TNT</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 3</td> <td align="right">Fri</td> <td align="right">5/13</td> <td align="right">Conseco Fieldhouse</td> <td align="right">7 p.m.</td> <td align="right">ESPN</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 4</td> <td align="right">Sun.</td> <td align="right">5/15</td> <td align="right">Conseco Fieldhouse</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 5*</td> <td align="right">Tue.</td> <td align="right">5/17</td> <td align="right">Detroit</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">TNT</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 6*</td> <td align="right">Thu.</td> <td align="right">5/19</td> <td align="right">Conseco Fieldhouse</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 7*</td> <td align="right">Sun.</td> <td align="right">5/22</td> <td align="right">Detroit</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Kunlun

Good game by you guys on Saturday. Your team was really good getting themselves together in the second quarter. Your bench really brought you back in the game, the Sixers lost focus and fell into playing your game and we lost at it. We lost bad. Hope the second game is more exciting, the game was lost for us in the middle of the fourth.

*CJ, you need to change the Game Thread to the Philadelphia Board link, it's game two now.


----------



## nmuman

To honor my favorite new poster-

U better be prepared for my dogg Tayshaun coz he's ready 2 tear u'z up especially for that biatch Jim O'Brien........Big Ben in a category that no 76er can be in......have fun watching Tay rip u apart.

:clap: 

Pistons will win in another blowout. We probably won't even lose a game til the conference finals.

Yawn. 

Wake me up when Miami comes calling.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## DetBNyce

Avoiding a letdown is important when there is a large margin of victory the game before and it seems like the Pistons are aware of that.




> If awareness is the first step toward prevention, then maybe the Pistons have a fighting chance of avoiding any kind of letdown in Game 2 Tuesday.
> 
> If nothing else, the Pistons are well aware of their own recent history.
> 
> *"We got a big win in that first game against Milwaukee last year and came back in the second game flatter than a week old soda," Rasheed Wallace said after practice Sunday. "That's a living and learning experience. I know our guys will be ready."*
> 
> Just to be sure, coach Larry Brown gave a quick history lesson to his team after their impressive 21-point victory over the 76ers in Game 1 Saturday. He reminded them of last season, when they followed up a 26-point series-opening victory against Milwaukee by giving away home court advantage with an ugly 92-88 loss.
> 
> *"We felt like we prolonged that series last year by messing around at home," Chauncey Billups said. "We have to come out relaxed and with a killer instinct." *
> 
> Especially since, as Billups pointed out, there is a lot more fight in this Philly dog than there was in the young Bucks team a year ago.
> 
> "This (76ers) team isn't going to give up, that's for sure," Billups said. "They've got one guy in AI (Allen Iverson) with one of the biggest hearts in the game. He's not going to give up and he won't let the other guys lay down.
> 
> "This series is a long ways from being even close to over."



*On matchups in the series:*



> Awareness of problems is not an issue with the 76ers, either; but resolution certainly is.
> 
> "I don't really know what they are going to do, and we can't really worry about that too much," Wallace said.
> 
> "We know they are going to make some adjustments. That's just part of it, part of coaching. If they don't make any adjustments, then something's real wrong over there."
> 
> The 76ers clearly had match-up issues against the Pistons, both on the perimeter and the interior.
> 
> "We're tough to match up with, man," Billups said. "Somebody has to chase Rip (Hamilton). Then you have to worry about Tayshaun (Prince) posting up and me getting open. And that's not even talking about our interior guys. It's tough. I am eager to see what they do."
> 
> Billups said he thought the 76ers made a conscious effort to take him and Hamilton out of the mix in Game 1.
> 
> "It was clear they were worried about us, but when Dyess (Antonio McDyess, 15 points) and Sheed (29 points) got going, it opened it back up for us. You have to pick your poison."
> 
> It is also clear that Kyle Korver is one of the weaker links in the 76ers' defense.
> 
> He was assigned primarily to Prince, who scored 23 points. He isn't quick enough to guard Hamilton or Billups.
> 
> The 76ers may explore different combinations, perhaps using Willie Green (Detroit Mercy), Kevin Ollie, Josh Davis or John Salmons.
> 
> "Every option is open to us without a doubt," 76ers coach Jim O'Brien said in a teleconference Sunday. "I'll play any combination of players."


We pretty much knew the 6ers would have a problem matching up with us with Korver on the floor and he pretty much proved himself to be useless in the opening game. I expect an Iggy, McKie, and Iverson combo to be on the floor a little more to help Philly defensively.

Sheed Guaran-Sheed's Game Two of this series as well:



> Rasheed Wallace, who scored 29 points in Game 1, didn't flinch when asked about repeating the same mistake from a season ago. Yes, Wallace chimed in with another Guran-Sheed. "We will not lose Game 2," Wallace said.


Full Article with Sheed's quote in it


----------



## kamego

I don't think we will see any let down here. The letdown game already happened and was sloved last time around. I don't see Philly winning a game right now.


----------



## DetBNyce

We get this one, no disrespect to Philly or its fans, but this one is over. I can't see Philly winning 4 out of 5 games against Detroit.

I'm interested to see the adjustments Philly makes. It shouldn't be anything Detroit has to worry about, but it could change the focus on offense just a little.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

man I hate the first round....why so long between games....


----------



## kamego

to maximize the tv coverage no overlapping games at any point


----------



## Lope31

I'm pumped for this game, mostly because I probably get to watch it


----------



## kamego

I can't see it from here because it's not on national tv atleast I heard it was only on channel 20 again....


----------



## P33r~

nmuman said:


> To honor my favorite new poster-
> 
> U better be prepared for my dogg Tayshaun coz he's ready 2 tear u'z up especially for that biatch Jim O'Brien........Big Ben in a category that no 76er can be in......have fun watching Tay rip u apart.
> 
> :clap:
> 
> Pistons will win in another blowout. We probably won't even lose a game til the conference finals.
> 
> Yawn.
> 
> Wake me up when Miami comes calling.
> <!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


:laugh: i wonder how that poster felt after the game. 

I don't see us losing this series but still best not to get too confident and lose a few like we did last year. Nice to see the team is aware of that. GL to Philly because they sure will need it


----------



## kamego

After AI's last game I am convinced he would make a great backup SG for us. lol just a joke to any philly fan reading this


----------



## DetBNyce

Yea it's on Fox Sports. They picked Miami-NJ for the nationally televised game.


----------



## kamego

what a bunch of crap. i hope NJ wins just for fun. i will be watching the tigers if anyone needs me lol


----------



## Lope31

kamego said:


> After AI's last game I am convinced he would make a great backup SG for us. lol just a joke to any philly fan reading this


Alright, I'd give up a package of Delfino with Jenkins.

As far as the game on TV goes, I get to watch it. At least I am pretty sure I do. Unless there is another game at 7:30 p.m. on Sportsnet Ontario.


----------



## kamego

miami and new jersey is on at 8.

i think we could do delfino and jenkins for ai lol


----------



## Coatesvillain

nmuman said:


> To honor my favorite new poster-
> 
> U better be prepared for my dogg Tayshaun coz he's ready 2 tear u'z up especially for that biatch Jim O'Brien........Big Ben in a category that no 76er can be in......have fun watching Tay rip u apart.


Oh no you didn't.. :rofl:

Tonight's going to be a good one, I think it'll be a lot closer than the first game, the Sixers should cover. If O'Brien makes any adjustments (like play Willie Green, and don't play McKie), that is.


----------



## Lope31

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Oh no you didn't.. :rofl:
> 
> Tonight's going to be a good one, I think it'll be a lot closer than the first game, the Sixers should cover. If O'Brien makes any adjustments (like play Willie Green, and don't play McKie), that is.


Philly I just realized you are from Coatesville. I'm sure you won't be devestated when Rip Hamilton leads the Pistons to another championship. :biggrin:


----------



## kamego

yessssssssssss sirrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## kamego

30015 points on the Pistons tonight
7500 points on the tigers tonight

go detroit


----------



## DetBNyce

> "I'm not naive about it," Iverson said at the Sixers practice Monday. "I know if I don't play well, it's going to be tough. It's a given that I've got to go out and set the tone for my teammates. I know I can't go out there and have a terrible game."
> 
> Iverson scored 30 points in the Sixers' 106-85 loss to the Pistons in Game 1. He was 9-for-22 from the field, hit four 3-pointers and had 10 assists (with seven turnovers) and it wasn't close to enough. Still Iverson was talking confidently at Monday's practice that the Sixers can win this series.
> 
> "I'm confident as I can be," Iverson said. "I think it's important for my teammates to know, for the coaching staff to know, that I am confident. I think we can win. It might be a tough series, one we come out of banged up, but that's what it's about.
> 
> "This is a series no one thinks we can win. I think that puts the pressure on those guys. All we have to do is go out and play basketball."
> 
> The Sixers opened fast in Game 1, but the Pistons blew past them by halftime.
> 
> "When you get your foot on a team like that, you've got to keep it on them," Iverson said.
> 
> For the Sixers' mercurial point guard, that means he needs to carry the load.
> 
> "They were doing what I expected - they crowded me," Iverson said. "When I came off screens, I got a lot of attention. Their guys were trying to keep me out of the lane."



Not that he is normally not aggressive, but we could see AI go for 50 tonight if his play is anything like his talk.


----------



## kamego

he could score 50 and still lose by 20 if Billups and Rip shoot well tonight


----------



## kamego

almost tip off time 
tigers are in a rain delay


----------



## Lope31

Well turns out I don't get this game, the TV Guide lied to me.


----------



## kamego

welcome to my world lol


----------



## DetBNyce

Boo! I'd rather see Mason introduce the starting lineups.


----------



## DetBNyce

You can tell the crowd is excited. 

Korver looks aggressive, AI airball, Rip score on the layup.

Webber hits the J to a chorus of boos.


----------



## kamego

your just bragging you can see the game lol


----------



## DetBNyce

Webber's guarding Big Ben this game and Dalembert has Sheed.

Both teams off early. Pistons 1 for 5.


----------



## kamego

korver starts the game off with a miss not a good sign for him


----------



## kamego

wow i guess nba has a little delay here in the stats then


----------



## DetBNyce

kamego said:


> korver starts the game off with a miss not a good sign for him


Korver just makes a 3. He's really putting it up. Neither team can buy a bucket. Rip airballs a 7 footer.

Rip with the J.


----------



## kamego

korver will shoot them to death tonight


----------



## DetBNyce

Illegal defense called on Philly. Looks like they're gonna double Tayshaun tonight. 9-7 6ers. Pistons call a TO.


----------



## kamego

hopefully that allows Rip and Billups to go off


----------



## DetBNyce

Wow, Billups drives the lane and dunks it.


----------



## kamego

oh my oh my a dunk a dunk billups with a dunk i am impresesd


----------



## DetBNyce

kamego said:


> oh my oh my a dunk a dunk billups with a dunk i am impresesd


During the flow of the game too. He crossed over and dunk it with one. 13 all.


----------



## kamego

he doesn't dunk more then a half dozen times a season

glad to see the pistons not laying up at the start of this one.


----------



## DetBNyce

Webber picks Ben's pocket and leads a fast break. Rip wit the three on the other end. 19-18 Philly.

21-18 basket by Webber.


----------



## kamego

they will probally fade out just like last game. hopefully our bench is ready to play tonight


----------



## DetBNyce

Ben needs a sub, he's playing pretty bad. He's either turned it over or missed badly when he gets the ball. He starts making mistakes when he tries to initiate his own offense rather than feed off others.


----------



## kamego

we need to put a 5 in how about Darko lol


----------



## kamego

good call replacing ben with rasheed
dice at 4 rasheed at 5


----------



## DetBNyce

Bad news is we're losing, but the good news is that it's not by 16. 23-20 6ers.


----------



## kamego

spread is only 9 points so we are only down 12 we can make that up


----------



## kamego

arroyo gets posted up to start the quarter 25-20


----------



## DetBNyce

Iverson-Arroyo jump ball. Iverson wins it, but Pistons get possession. Tay scores on his patented lefty floater.


----------



## kamego

korver misses another and then gets called for a foul

i wonder if it's getting to him? has to be rough when you get guarded tightly


----------



## DetBNyce

He definitely looks frustrated, but e's doing what a good shooter should -- he keeps shooting.


----------



## kamego

yeah but they can't afford his misses against the pistons


----------



## DetBNyce

I don't think he'll miss like this the entire series, but if he isn't shooting the ball he is a useless player.

Billups with the 3 off the pass from Ben. Tied at 29.


----------



## kamego

they barely ever use their bench i don't think Webber can last 45 minutes a game forever like this


----------



## MLKG

We are being unbelieveably careless with the basketball. 9 turnovers already.


----------



## DetBNyce

Steal by mcKie that leads to the fastbreak layup by Iverson. Philly running again and Ivrson takes a hard fall after a tripping foul by Billups. 31-29 Philly.


----------



## kamego

dalembert is out now though if they miss any shots they won't get a single rebound


----------



## DetBNyce

*Hey guests, don't just browse, sign up and join the convo. It's obvious you like Pistons talk or NBA talk in general, so naturally the next step is to add your opinion to the mix. With the playoffs being the most exciting time of the year, it's the best time to sign up. Follow the link below for your free account.*

Registration is free and you can start posting immediately.

:greatjob: Link to free registration :greatjob:


----------



## DetBNyce

kamego said:


> dalembert is out now though if they miss any shots they won't get a single rebound


Well Korver is out as well, but I do believe good shooters should keep shooting, because in due time the shots will fall. Otherwise we wouldn't call them good shooters.

Dice takes over for a couple possessions. 34-33 Philly still up.


----------



## kamego

there we go recruiting time i like it


----------



## JoeD

McDyess is hurting them big again. Blocked Iverson than hit another one of his jumpers.


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> Well Korver is out as well, but I do believe good shooters should keep shooting, because in due time the shots will fall. Otherwise we wouldn't call them good shooters.
> 
> Dice takes over for a couple possessions. 34-33 Philly still up.


i agree the best way to get out of a slump is to keep shooting but Philly can't afford for him to do that. They need every point they can get or Detroit will get a lead quick.


----------



## kamego

Dice will continue to beat them up because they have no solid bench front court help to stop him


----------



## JoeD

They just doubled McDyess, he gives it to Rip who gets fouled but makes a jumper and free throw.


----------



## MLKG

Iverson needs to quit flopping and looking for fouls and just play basketball.


----------



## kamego

Dice is good but if you have to double him you are in some serious trouble


----------



## DetBNyce

Iverson with his 3rd airball of the night. One ref calls an offensive foul on Rip and the other a defensive foul on Iverson, so to get the call right the centers jump it up at halfcourt. Pistons win the tip. 

Rip with the short J over McKie, plus the foul. 3 point play and 14 first half points by Hamilton. Billups with the steal goes in and is fouled. 38-34 Pistons.


----------



## kamego

Mike luvs KG said:


> Iverson needs to quit flopping and looking for fouls and just play basketball.


he needs all the help he can get playing against the pistons and he knows it


----------



## kamego

4 point lead i can work with


----------



## JoeD

First time I've seen Hunter get the benefit of the doubt with the refs over Iverson. lol @ "Iverson just stays down in disbelief" comment by McCloud.

McDyess hits another jumper.


----------



## DetBNyce

JoeD said:


> McDyess is hurting them big again. Blocked Iverson than hit another one of his jumpers.


and just hit another jumper. I didn't see game one, but I heard his performance in that one was even better than the one he is putting on now. Pistons by 6.


----------



## kamego

arroyo helped a lot in game one too running the show

glad to see the pistons getting the roll going


----------



## DetBNyce

Mike luvs KG said:


> Iverson needs to quit flopping and looking for fouls and just play basketball.



When you play one way for so long, it's hard to stop. I respect the hell out of Iverson, but he isn't going to get _all_ those calls. It's hard to tell when he flops and when he really is knocked down.


----------



## JoeD

MCDYESS BLOCKS IVERSON AGAIN :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## DetBNyce

Dice blocks Iverson again!

How great is he?


----------



## kamego

Dice for first round mvp


----------



## JoeD

Iverson with a bit of an uncharacteristic miss even though he was guarded well. Must've been the memory of McDyess haunting him. :biggrin:


----------



## DetBNyce

Iverson's missed a couple layups that he usually makes. 5-17 for Iverson so far. He's going for that 50, but coming up blank.

Kamego, I'm started to agree with you on Korver. He's shooting, but he is starting to miss pretty badly. He's trying too hard right now.


----------



## thrillhouse

dice playing like he was when he was part of the crimson tide


----------



## DetBNyce

I feel like JoeD's echo. lol


----------



## kamego

CJ It's one thing for a shooter to shoot himself out of a slump but its another to try it against the Pistons.


----------



## DetBNyce

Well now he's just forcing it. I don't know if Philly drilled it into him to shoot, but now he's shooting just for the hell of it.


----------



## DetBNyce

Ben with the monster oop off the alley from Rip.


----------



## kamego

every game Ben gets a good oop we win big


----------



## thrillhouse

only been able to see about the last 5 min of the half, but of what ive seen its weve played pretty well


----------



## JoeD

Did Ben play that whole first half? And Sheed only a few minutes? I'm not complaining but I hope Sheed is warm enough for another third quarter groove.


----------



## kamego

sheed played most of the first quarter then dice came in and did good


----------



## DetBNyce

Ben came out for a few minutes. Dice played his butt off. He been great off the bench this season, but he seems to be providing a spark as well, if that makes sense.


----------



## kamego

we need a good second half here to cover this huge spread 9 points


----------



## DetBNyce

thrillhouse said:


> only been able to see about the last 5 min of the half, but of what ive seen its weve played pretty well


First quarter was pretty bad. Like Mike said, we were pretty careless with the ball and noone besides Rip could buy a basket.


----------



## thrillhouse

CJ said:


> First quarter was pretty bad. Like Mike said, we were pretty careless with the ball and noone besides Rip could buy a basket.


well looks like i came home at the right time :biggrin:


----------



## Coatesvillain

CJ said:


> Well now he's just forcing it. I don't know if Philly drilled it into him to shoot, but now he's shooting just for the hell of it.


Truthfully as a Sixers fan, it doesn't really bother me when Korver is shooting because otherwise he's just standing around like last game where he only put up 4 shots in 35 minutes. If he's not shooting he's not as effective as some other players on the floor.


----------



## DetBNyce

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Truthfully as a Sixers fan, it doesn't really bother me when Korver is shooting because otherwise he's just standing around like last game where he only put up 4 shots in 35 minutes. If he's not shooting he's not as effective as some other players on the floor.



I agree, and In fact I had that view until he just started jacking up shots. I'd take it a step farther and say he's useless if he's not shooting.


----------



## kamego

i agree with you 100% on that CJ


----------



## Lord Toranaga

I can't watch the game :curse: 
Why is the game not on national? :curse: 

I don't recall the Lakers ever not having a playoff game nationally televised.


----------



## DetBNyce

Webber shows flashes of his old athleticism with the dunk on a floored Ben Wallace.


----------



## kamego

Lord Toranaga said:


> I can't watch the game :curse:
> Why is the game not on national? :curse:
> 
> I don't recall the Lakers ever not having a playoff game nationally televised.


Because Miami is on national tv :curse:


----------



## MLKG

Is Philly aware of the goaltending rules?


----------



## DetBNyce

Dalembert gets two goaltending calls in a row. Korver misses another three on the other end. 47-40 Pistons.

Tech on Sheed, lol.


----------



## kamego

To #3 for Korver steped out of bounds


----------



## kamego

Mike luvs KG said:


> Is Philly aware of the goaltending rules?


it's Dalemberts best defense


----------



## JoeD

woo

tayshaun slammed that down hard


----------



## DetBNyce

Tayshaun throws it down on Philly. Webber buries another jumper.


----------



## kamego

Webber shooting jumpers doesn't scare me one bit


----------



## DetBNyce

Billups probaly should've lobbed that one to Ben.

Korver comes down and nails the three. 53-48 Pistons.

We can score at will down low. That's where we should attack.


----------



## kamego

sheed hits back to back 3s i like it


----------



## JoeD

Damn, Rasheed started to kill them again, good thing he got that tech


----------



## kamego

nothing to fire up the arena like sheed at his finest


----------



## thrillhouse

love the "he reggie miller'd him" quote


----------



## kamego

as a team philly is shooting 22 of 60 from the field 36.7% and 2 of 11 from 3 pt 18.2% not going to win with those numbers


----------



## JoeD

Man, when Tayshaun blocked Reggie last year I bet nobody realized he could do it every night.

Tay with O rebound, then a steal.

Sheed with a block.

And as I typed that I missed who hit the three, Billups?


----------



## kamego

yeah it was billups for 3


----------



## kamego

iverson followed with his own 3 though


----------



## DetBNyce

Missed the Tayshaun block again... Who do he victimized this time?


----------



## thrillhouse

CJ said:


> Missed the Tayshaun block again... Who do he victimized this time?


iverson


----------



## DetBNyce

thrillhouse said:


> iverson



As a fellow Spartan, I have to apologize to you for my horrid grammar. "Who do he"... :no: 

Got too many things on my mind right now.


----------



## kamego

if i was a spartan i would have a lot of things going on my mind too

"why why why"

lol just kidding


----------



## ian

Rasheed sure is showing up in these playoffs, huh? Love it


----------



## kamego

Rasheed loves to collect those nifty belts


----------



## JoeD

Korver fouling Tayshaun to try and keep him out of position, Tayshaun makes two. As long as Korver keeps being to basketball what Ashton Kutcher is to acting it's going to be impossible for us to lose.


----------



## kamego

Korver can shoot but as I have been saying since he was in college, he can do nothing else.


----------



## DetBNyce

kamego said:


> if i was a spartan i would have a lot of things going on my mind too
> 
> "why why why"
> 
> lol just kidding



LOL, You're lucky negative reps have been banished... :wink:

And Iverson with his what? 4th airball?


----------



## kamego

Anyone who goes to a school has to be able to live with the jokes. it's half the fun of it all.

iverson is catching korveritus


----------



## kamego

did i mention we better cover the spread tonight? lol 30,000 points on this game


----------



## thrillhouse

CJ said:


> As a fellow Spartan, I have to apologize to you for my horrid grammar. "Who do he"... :no:
> 
> Got too many things on my mind right now.



cj fail english that's unpossible!


----------



## DetBNyce

In all seriousness, you have to expect some of these shots by Iverson and company to start falling come 4th quarter. No teams wants to be down 2-0 in a series; and Iverson is just too good of a player.


----------



## thrillhouse

now that was a sweet block by dice


----------



## JoeD

Wow, McDyess blocked another.


----------



## DetBNyce

thrillhouse said:


> cj fail english that's unpossible!


:laugh:


Iverson drains a jumper. :|


----------



## kamego

this game is over we just need to keep the lead up


----------



## kamego

Dice is doing it all these last two games


----------



## DetBNyce

I think this game and game 1 tell the whole story of the Pistons vs. the Sixers. Heart and effort can only get you so far, but in the end the clearly better team will come out on top, especially if they display that same heart and effort.


----------



## JoeD

hunter just blew by everyone in the half court for a open dunk, not sure what I just saw


----------



## kamego

it's just not Korvers night. 2 of 7 shooting now with 4 turnovers


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> I think this game and game 1 tell the whole story of the Pistons vs. the Sixers. Heart and effort can only get you so far, but in the end the clearly better team will come out on top, especially if they display that same heart and effort.


This shows what happens when you have the best bench in the league and the other team has no bench. Getting Webber killed that for them.


----------



## JoeD

lol, interesting commentary about Kelser on the short grab there.


----------



## DetBNyce

I didn't know dice could turn it up this much. He's been incredible.


----------



## JoeD

Has Philly given up or are we just that much better?


----------



## JustinSane

Workman like effort by Detroit here. Philly is really playing hard, they just aren't as good at basketball. Getting Sheed mad somehow makes him a much better long range shooter. It's not a good idea.


----------



## thrillhouse

remember at one time some of the local pundits were dissing dyess signing :no:


----------



## kamego

when a team shoots 25 of 73 it is going to have a hard time winning


----------



## kamego

thrillhouse said:


> remember at one time some of the local pundints were dissing dyess signing :no:



As Joe Dumars said, he never hurt the same part of his knee twice. It was always differant. I guess he was right on that one. Someone mail him that exec of the year award already.


----------



## DetBNyce

McDyess again. hits the fadeaway in Webber's face.


----------



## kamego

80-62 it's Darko time


----------



## JoeD

Difficult shot McDyess just made.


----------



## JoeD

"...he's of no use to them", Kelser on Korver after he clanks a wiiiiiide open three.

I'm surprised Chauncey has 20, he got it kind of quietly.


----------



## thrillhouse

OT i just noticed when i was looking for the shaking head smiley, the smiley that says "i give up" and raises the white flag is called frenchy. lol


----------



## kamego

Billups has 8 of his 20 on free throws thats probally way it was quiet


----------



## kamego

Korver is now at 2 of 8 shooting 4 fouls 4 turnovers


----------



## DetBNyce

Philly gives up by taking Iverson and Webber out.


----------



## kamego

Darko time get him in there


----------



## JoeD

I'm amazed AI is sitting with 5 minutes to go. It is a 20 point lead, but still.


----------



## MLKG

All regular season when the defense was looking shaky at times and when people were saying they we had taken a step back on that end I was wondering if we had become one of those teams that waits until the playoffs to really step it up.

In previous seasons they had such chip on their shoulders they would win games by playing playoff intensity defense all year, much like the current Chicago Bulls- but then when the playoffs started other teams would seem to pick it up while we were already in our highest gear.

The defense has been noticably more intense I think. We are closing out on jump shooters much better, attacking the glass even harder, and there is just a lot more hustle.

Rip's perimeter D has been amazing. He improves so much in that area every year. Iverson has missed some shots, but you have to give Rip and Lindsey a lot of credit for the job they've done.


----------



## kamego

The Pistons are looking a hell of a lot stronger then they did last season in the playoffs. Dice is just a factor we never had before. Arroyo as the 3rd PG helps a lot also.


----------



## kamego

i see Darko!!!!!!!!!! yesssssssss sirrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## DetBNyce

JoeD said:


> I'm amazed AI is sitting with 5 minutes to go. It is a 20 point lead, but still.



I feel the same way. It's the playoffs, play to the rnd. That's not showing a lot of confidence in your team, and it's the wrong time to discipline your team for a bad game.


----------



## thrillhouse

darko time baby


----------



## Lord Toranaga

The victory Cigar has arrived. Now back to the Miami game


----------



## kamego

as long as we keep a double digit lead Darko can shoot all he wants in my eyes


----------



## kamego

Lord T- The Miami game is starting to turn into a blowout also


----------



## kamego

here comes the bench hunter dupree ham darko arroyo


----------



## kamego

thats my boy Darko get that tech

it worked so well for rasheed why not


----------



## kamego

its only a 13 point game now

i am getting nervous here with that 9 point spread lol


----------



## DetBNyce

Darko looked pretty strong right there when he held off Jackson with one arm then pushed him. Getting a tech in that instance at least shows he won't stand for being pushed around.

Jackson has gotten into it with a couple Pistons tonight.


----------



## JoeD

Darko shoves Jackson with his usual garbage time enthusiasm. Nothing gets him excited


----------



## Lord Toranaga

I was on ESPN.com as saw that Darko was getting T'ed up. What happened?


----------



## kamego

Lets put the starters back in to keep the lead lol

Darko needs to kick someones ***.


----------



## ian

I swear, I'm gay for Darko  :kiss:


----------



## JoeD

CJ said:


> Darko looked pretty strong right there when he held off Jackson with one arm then pushed him. Getting a tech in that instance at least shows he won't stand for being pushed around.
> 
> Jackson has gotten into it with a couple Pistons tonight.


Hm I guess I saw it wrong. Jackson deserved it for trying to give McDyess a wedgie earlier.


----------



## kamego

Every team needs a 7 foot thug  why not Darko


----------



## DetBNyce

JoeD said:


> Hm I guess I saw it wrong. Jackson deserved it for trying to give McDyess a wedgie earlier.



Well he did deserve it. It's nice to play hard, but al the extra stuff isn't necessary. He held on to Dice's shorts earlier and then he got too close for Darko's comfort. I would've shoved him too.


----------



## kamego

The Refs have always been quick to call fouls on Darko anyway glad to see the bench extend the lead back before its over


----------



## JoeD

Miami is handling NJ like we did Philly. I don't think the 2nd round will be any different, but I'm glad they are the ones with the potential Chicago match up. I don't think they could win vs either of us but they could injure or atleast wear us down for the next round.


----------



## DetBNyce

Mike luvs KG said:


> All regular season when the defense was looking shaky at times and when people were saying they we had taken a step back on that end I was wondering if we had become one of those teams that waits until the playoffs to really step it up.



I was one of those fans and I don't see how anyone could think otherwise, quite honestly. I mean the intensity was not nearly on the level of years pasr. Those doubts were pretty much erased from my mind once they finished the season strong. It's not something I liked while it wsas happening, but if they can pull it off more power to them.


----------



## kamego

If we are lucky Boston and Indy go 7 and wear each other out.


----------



## kamego

99-84 final yes we covered i am rich man now lol


----------



## DetBNyce

*Hey guests, don't just browse, sign up and join the convo. It's obvious you like Pistons talk or NBA talk in general, so naturally the next step is to add your opinion to the mix. With the playoffs being the most exciting time of the year, it's the best time to sign up. Follow the link below for your free account.*

Registration is free and you can start posting immediately.

:greatjob: Link to free registration :greatjob:


----------



## kamego

This Series is now over. It's only a matter of time before the sweep is offical.


----------



## Lope31

Darko got a T? Wow! That rocks. This team rocks.


----------



## kamego

Yeah Darko got a T for pushing jackson off him


----------



## Lope31

Was it like a mini scrap? Was he pissed?


----------



## kamego

jackson had been grabbing and push in the post all night and for whatever reason he got right into darko and darko just made him move a little bit


----------



## froggyvk

Allen Iverson, #3, PG 

Points: 19 

Field Goal Selection 
Layups: 3-11 
Jumpers: 4-13 
Dunks: 0-0

Scoring Breakdown 
FGs: 7-24 
3FG: 1-4 
FT: 4-5


----------



## kamego

nice shot chart sums up AI's night very well


----------



## Coatesvillain

kamego said:


> jackson had been grabbing and push in the post all night and for whatever reason he got right into darko and darko just made him move a little bit


Marc Jackson knows how to get into younger players heads, veterans ignore him because they know that he can't stop them from scoring, and can't score on them. It just pisses me off to see him think he's good by scoring points in garbage time, he can't rebound, defend, and he's not a smart post player. His offensive strongest point of his game is his shooting.. and he couldn't shoot tonight.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Hey Froggy, where'd you get the layup stat? I was trying to find out how many layups the Sixers missed in that game, I know it was a ton.


----------



## kamego

I have never been a big Jackson fan. The first game I believe he was 0 of 6 from the field. He has been a good free throw shooter his whole career but I can't say much more then that.


----------



## DTigre

I just came back from the game. It was awesome cause it was the first time I had floor seats. It was hilarios seeing Sheed runing into the stands screaming and cussing before he got his tech. I didn't know that McDyess got so angry. When he was called for illegal defense he walked towards the ref and yelled Bull****. I wish I didn't leave early because I didn't get to see the guy throwing the coin at AI. :biggrin: Overall, it was a good game

(I forgot to metion that i saw Mooch at the game. He was sitting 6 chairs to the right of me. I didn't get a chance to talk to him though.)


----------



## kfranco

Detroit is just too much of an opponent for Philli. THats unfair, but then again not everything is fair, huh? :banana:


----------



## Piston-PiercePower

How did Darko manage to get a Double T?


----------



## Kunlun

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Hey Froggy, where'd you get the layup stat? I was trying to find out how many layups the Sixers missed in that game, I know it was a ton.


You can get that chart from the Sportsline.com boxscores.


----------



## froggyvk

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Hey Froggy, where'd you get the layup stat? I was trying to find out how many layups the Sixers missed in that game, I know it was a ton.


CBS Sportsline has a Game Center, and from there if you go to "Shot Chart," you can view any player and they also have their shot breakdown...


----------

